# Larry King in hd for first time tonight



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

only because larry is on vacation and is doing his show tonight from new york


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

dbsdave said:


> only because larry is on vacation and is doing his show tonight from new york


I love HD but I'm not ready for Larry King in HD. Yuck.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

They should have done this on Halloween!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Last night's guest, Kanye West's mother's plastic surgeon walked off the show after
making a brief (ego-stroking) appearance. Why the quack isn't in jail, I don't know.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Tornillo said:


> I love HD but I'm not ready for Larry King in HD. Yuck.


I'm still reeling from seeing a wax figure of him in Las Vegas.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Uh, I've got news for you Stuart: that WASN'T a wax figure! 

Larry King in HD? No thanks! Now there's ONE person who should never be shown in HD! I do not need to see the finer details of someone who was alive during the time of Jesus.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, this thread made me laugh


> They should have done this on Halloween!


 is priceless!

I don't watch Larry but have stopped on occasion during channel surfing. I can't recall any of his content...but man it would be hard to watch him in HD, and I love HD a lot, a _real_ lot. But not *that* a lot! :lol:


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

I think they should consider him for Dancing With The Stars next season.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Maybe he's one of those guys who keeps regenerating himself like Adam on Heroes - but at thousands of years old, you still start to deteriorate.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Larry, before hitting the makeup chair.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

richiephx said:


> I think they should consider him for Dancing With The Stars next season.


Except that the dead can't dance.


----------

